# Beating Emotional Eating



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Today we continue with our special motivation and fitness psychology article series with some serious information about what some experts believe is the #1 cause of obesity in the world: Emotional eating. But what is emotional eating really? Quite simply, you may be eating for reasons other than satisfying physical hunger, providing energy, supporting your [...]

*Read More...*


----------

